# TwinCat 3 HMI Server - Online gehen



## lenaxus (21 September 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe bereits eine Visualisierung erstellt und kann diese durch die Webvisu über Localhost an meinem Rechner auch aufrufen und bedienen. Allerdings möchte ich diese Visualisierung auch von einem anderen PC aufrufen. Soweit ich recherchiert habe, ist dies auch möglich und funktioniert über Multi-Client.

Ich habe auch bereits den TwinCAT HMI Server heruntergeladen, allerdings verstehe ich hier von den Einstellungen nicht viel und leider gibt es auch keine wirkliche Anleitung dazu. 

Könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich meine Visu auf den Server bekomme, also quasi online gehe?

Liebe Grüße,
Lena


----------



## Guga (21 September 2018)

Viele einzelne Posts um ein Thema machen es nicht einfach.
Du sprichst von der WebVisu die als Teil der PLC (aber mit eigener Lizenz) daherkommt.

Wenn du diese schon lokal über http://127.0.0.1/Tc3PlcHmiWeb/Port_851/Visu/webvisu.htm lokal im Browser aufrufen kannst ist doch alles gut.
Von Remote-Geräte ist es identisch nur das du die IP bzw. Gerätenamen ersetzen musst.

Ansonsten back to the basics:
  - Wenn Win7/Win10 System: Funktion installiert (IEE Config und ein paar andere Sachen sind da drinnen)
  - Webvisu Knoten unter dem Visu Manager erstellt?
  - PLC läuft

Multi-Client oder SingleClient ist dann nur noch ein einzelner Hacken im VisuManager der sagt ob alle Browser immer das gleiche anzeigen oder jeder unabhängig sein Bild anzeigt.

Guga


----------



## lenaxus (21 September 2018)

Danke Guga für deine Antwort.
Ja ich kann meine Visualisierung über  http://127.0.0.1/Tc3PlcHmiWeb/Port_851/Visu/webvisu.htm aufrufen, damit bin ich auch zufrieden 

Allerdings ist das ja nur lokal oder?


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2018)

Ja und von "außen" ersetzt Du einfach die 127.0.0.1 durch die IP der Steuerung, fertig.
Übrigens, wenn Du mit TwinCAT HMI Server das Paket TF2000 meinst, das hat mit der Webvisu nichts zu tun und das brauchst Du für diese auch nicht. Mit dem TE2000 kannst Du sehr umfangreiche Visualisierungen erstellen, deren Funktionsumfang weit über das hinausgeht was die Webvisu kann. Ist allerdings auch nicht so einfach zu handhaben wie die Webvisu. Das Paket TF2000 brauchst Du dann um die Visu bereitzustellen.


----------



## lenaxus (21 September 2018)

Das heißt ich kann von jeglichem Computer mit   http://<IP-Adresse-Steuerung>/Tc3PlcHmiWeb/Port_851/Visu/webvisu.htm meine Visualisierung abrufen?

Der Computer muss aber im gleichen Netzwerk sein oder?


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2018)

lenaxus schrieb:


> Das heißt ich kann von jeglichem Computer mit   http://<IP-Adresse-Steuerung>/Tc3PlcHmiWeb/Port_851/Visu/webvisu.htm meine Visualisierung abrufen?
> 
> Der Computer muss aber im gleichen Netzwerk sein oder?


Genau, Computer und Steuerung müssen wie von Dir schon richtig vermutet im selben (Sub)Netz sein.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## lenaxus (11 Oktober 2018)

Guga schrieb:


> Ansonsten back to the basics:
> - Wenn Win7/Win10 System: Funktion installiert (IEE Config und ein paar andere Sachen sind da drinnen



Ich nochmal mit einer hoffentlich nicht zu peinlichen Frage  Ich habe mittlerweile mehr Durchblick und habe nun auch bemerkt, dass ich bei meinem Beitrag oben sehr viele Dinge durcheinander gebracht habe, sorry dafür 

Was meinst du hier mit Funktion installiert?
Als Beispiel: ich möchte einem Kollegen meine Visualisierung zeigen. Ich schicke ihn den Link:    http://<IP-Adresse-Steuerung>/Tc3Plc...su/webvisu.htm und teile ihm mit, dass er sich im gleichen Netzwerk wie die Steuerung befinden muss.
Muss dieser sonst noch was tun?

Vielen Dank 
Lena


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Oktober 2018)

Außer das er/sie Java installiert haben muss nichts weiter.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## lenaxus (11 Oktober 2018)

ok danke 
Hier mal mein Szenario, was ich gerade versuche umzusetzen:

- Ich habe meine PLC im Run Modus, als TargetSystem meine Steuerung ausgewählt
- Die Steuerung habe ich mit meinem PC über LAN verbunden, dh. sie befinden sich im gleichen Netz
- Nun gebe ich in den Browser http://<IP-Adresse Steuerung>/Tc3PlcHmiWeb/Port_851/Visu/webvisu.htm ein. 

Dort bekomme ich allerdings folgende Meldung:



Weiß jemand was ich falsch mache?


----------



## amos (11 Oktober 2018)

Vermutlich handelt es sich nicht um die IPv4-Addresse der Steuerung.
Was passiert wenn Du am PC folgendes cmd ausführst:
 ping <IP-Addresse Steuerung>

oder noch besser vorher das Programm nmap installieren und dann:
nmap <IP-Addresse Steuerung>

Die IP kannst Du wie folgt ermitteln:

https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index..../reference/EthernetBox_IPAddrSettings.htm&id=


----------



## lenaxus (11 Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich den Ping ausführe, ist dieser positiv also ich bekomme eine Rückmeldung. 
Die IP-Adresse hab ich ausgelesen aus dem Beckhoff Device Manager.


----------



## amos (11 Oktober 2018)

*http://localhost/Tc3PlcHmiWeb/Port_851/Visu/webvisu.htm*

falls:
http://localhost/Tc3PlcHmiWeb/Port_851/Visu/webvisu.htm

funktioniert, einfach localhost mit der richtigen IP ersetzen! 





lenaxus schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Ping ausführe, ist dieser positiv also ich bekomme eine Rückmeldung.
> Die IP-Adresse hab ich ausgelesen aus dem Beckhoff Device Manager.


----------



## lenaxus (11 Oktober 2018)

Ja localhost funktioniert und ich ersetze es genau mit der IP von der Steuerung wo der Ping ausgeführt wurde.
Allerdings bekomme ich dann genau die Fehlermeldung, die ich zwei Antworten weiter oben gesendet habe (Bild).
Weißt du woran das liegt?


----------



## amos (11 Oktober 2018)

OK dann mach bitte folgendes:
Auf dem eigenen PC das cmd ipconfig ausführen und die IP des eigenen PC versuchen.
Ich vermute die Visu läuft bisher nur auf Deinem PC und Du hast sie noch nicht in die Steuerung übersetzt.


----------



## lenaxus (11 Oktober 2018)

ja das funktioniert.
Ich dachte ich lade diese Visu auf die Steuerung wenn ich diese als TargetSystem auswähle und mich dort einlogge oder wie sonst lade ich die Visu auf die Steuerung?


----------



## amos (11 Oktober 2018)

*F11, Alt+F8 und die Frage "Quellcode in die Steuerung schreiben" mit ja beantworten*

Also mit meiner WAGO mache ich mit Codesys 2.3 auf dem PC folgendes:

F11 Taste und dann die Tasten Alt+F8
und die Frage "Quellcode in die Steuerung schreiben" mit ja beantworten.

Wenn das mit TwinCat3 nicht geht, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal kurz die Doku lesen.

https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/automation/twincat3/TF1810_TC3_PLC_HMI_Web_DE.pdf


Viele Grüße
amos



lenaxus schrieb:


> ja das funktioniert.
> Ich dachte ich lade diese Visu auf die Steuerung wenn ich diese als TargetSystem auswähle und mich dort einlogge oder wie sonst lade ich die Visu auf die Steuerung?


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Oktober 2018)

lenaxus schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich lade diese Visu auf die Steuerung wenn ich diese als TargetSystem auswähle und mich dort einlogge oder wie sonst lade ich die Visu auf die Steuerung?


Das stimmt soweit auch, nur wird dabei nicht automatisch die Lizenz überprüft und falls die Webvisu Lizenz fehlt eine Testlizenz erzeugt. Dafür musst Du nochmals die Konfiguration auf dem Zielsystem aktivieren.
Ansonsten versuch mal Reset-Ursprung und spiel alles neu ein. Mein letzter Kunde hatte massiv Probleme mit der Webvisu.


----------



## lenaxus (11 Oktober 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Das stimmt soweit auch, nur wird dabei nicht automatisch die Lizenz überprüft und falls die Webvisu Lizenz fehlt eine Testlizenz erzeugt. Dafür musst Du nochmals die Konfiguration auf dem Zielsystem aktivieren.
> Ansonsten versuch mal Reset-Ursprung und spiel alles neu ein. Mein letzter Kunde hatte massiv Probleme mit der Webvisu.



Die Lizenzen sind alle auf valid, also das kann leider auch nicht sein.
Danke für den Tipp mit Reset-Ursprung, den Befehl hatte ich noch nie benutzt, allerdings hat das leider auch nichts geholfen und das Problem besteht weiterhin.


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Oktober 2018)

Wo schaust Du denn nach, ob die Lizenz gültig ist?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## lenaxus (11 Oktober 2018)

Unter System > License und dort überprüfe ich die TC3 PLC-HMI Web, siehe:




stimmt das so?


----------



## Guga (11 Oktober 2018)

Mal ganz der Reihe nach und etwas korrigierend.
#1: Damit die TargetVisu funktioniert muss auf dem Rechner mit der PLC das IIS (Windows-Komponente auf deinem Rechner) etwas konfiguriert werden und es benötigt ein paar Dateien.
      => Das erfolgt über die Installation der Funktion (www.beckhoff.de.....).
#2: Für die Anzeige braucht es dann nur einen beliebigen Browser der JavaScript fähig ist. Die zu XP-Zeiten verfügbare IE Version 6 wäre somit eine schlechte Wahl. JavaScript != Java, du musst also für die Browser nichts installieren.

Ich denke bei dir hapert es mit #1.

Guga


----------



## lenaxus (12 Oktober 2018)

Guga schrieb:


> Mal ganz der Reihe nach und etwas korrigierend.
> #1: Damit die TargetVisu funktioniert muss auf dem Rechner mit der PLC das IIS (Windows-Komponente auf deinem Rechner) etwas konfiguriert werden und es benötigt ein paar Dateien.
> => Das erfolgt über die Installation der Funktion (www.beckhoff.de.....).
> #2: Für die Anzeige braucht es dann nur einen beliebigen Browser der JavaScript fähig ist. Die zu XP-Zeiten verfügbare IE Version 6 wäre somit eine schlechte Wahl. JavaScript != Java, du musst also für die Browser nichts installieren.
> ...



Danke Guga für deine Antwort. Die Targetvisualisierung klappt, also ich sehe meine Visu auf der Steuerung. Allerdings geht es jetzt ums Web, ich nöchte von einem beliebigen Rechner, der sich im gleichen Netzwerk die Visu aufrufen. Auf diesem Rechner habe ich aber das Paket TF1810 ausgeführt, also der IIS sollte konfiguriert sein oder? Was meinst du mit man benötigt ein paar Dateien?

#2 ist auch erfüllt, ich habe den aktuelen Firefox Browser und habe es auch schon in mehreren Browser ausprobiert. Lokal seh ich die Visu ja auch schon im Web, also am Browser liegt es wohl nicht...


----------

